# Sam's Club Starts Selling $299 Red Hat PC



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The Sam's Club "Starter Set" $299 PC features a 1.1 GHz AMD (NYSE: AMD - news) Duron processor, a 20 GB hard drive, 256 MB of memory, a CD-ROM drive, built-in Ethernet and modem, and an integrated graphics processor.

For $100 more, Sam's Club sells a Red Hat-powered PC with an AMD 1.67 GHz Athlon XP processor. A 17-inch monitor can be added to either unit for $100. The Linux PCs are sold only through the Sam's Club Web site, not in stores.

"I think ... all these different tacks people are taking to try and sell Linux [are interesting]," IDC analyst Al Gillen told NewsFactor. However, he added, "Our data is not showing that Linux is accelerating significantly in terms of capturing [desktop] market share. It's still under 3 percent of the market." IDC's Linux sales data is measured on a yearly basis.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nf/20030206/bs_nf/20687


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Well if you are going to sell a PC with Linux, Redhat (or Mandrake) are the way to go for quality package (with reinstall ability even for the not so knowledgable pretty easy). 

But I would not let any of my friends or family buy these machines because they would cut themselves off from alot of support avenues (taking classes at local community center usually Office or IE or just Windows related). 

I'd push them toward a Mac before this or a used Win98/ME machine.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"I'd push them toward a Mac"

A Mac (which are VERY expensive) and a $299 x86 Linux box are hardly competition for each other,

"or a used Win98/ME machine."

Again, not a fair market comparision because most people won't buy used. And it's not smart with computers.

Just curious, but why did you suggest a NEW Mac (because you didn't say used that assumption is made), but not suggest a new Windows system. If someone wants a cheap computer with compatibility, a new Windows system would be their best bet. $400 or so these days.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I was just implying that jumping to a Mac OS would be a better path for a person for a support point of view (easier to get Mac support from a users group or even comp-USA) than Linux. I'm totally oblivious to the pricing of MACs so yes I should have said a Used Mac or Used Win98/ME machine.

I disagree about used computers, you can get some great deals from your neighbor (especially when you have a techie neighbor who gets tired of machines before they are really obsolete.) 

Where are these inexpensive (non-used) Windows $400 machines you talk about? Please don't say "Build Yourself" as most people are not going to build their own machines. I haven't seen the e-machines in a while so I guess it could be a $400 e-machine? But except for the unsold machine in the back of the warehouse, I've seen $600-$700 to be the more realistic entry level machine (oh and I'm talking about a monitor in the price, as way too many advertised systems are monitorless which leaves a little to be desired in your computing experience)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"I'm totally oblivious to the pricing of MACs"

That might as well be a good thing. It's totally insane. But I have to say, if you have the money, and you mainly do graphics or video work, the machines ARE worth it. iMacs start at $1299 (for the New iMac series, Apple still has some old iMacs in stock they sell. But the pricing is even more insane. $799 for a totally outdated machine.) iBooks start at $999 (but those have a 12.1" display). PowerBooks start at $1799. And PowerMacs (the normal desktop tower systems) start at $1499 (no monitor either at that price!). And those are current BASE MODEL prices. Once you get the features you need they are a LOT more.

"I haven't seen the e-machines in a while so I guess it could be a $400 e-machine?"

Correct. And I had an eMachine, it was awful. But looking at the new ones, they seem to be at least somewhat better. Probably better than a used computer.

"oh and I'm talking about a monitor in the price, as way too many advertised systems are monitorless which leaves a little to be desired in your computing experience"

Yeah, I think that $400 had a monitor (just a piece of junk though). Don't remember for sure. There was definitely a monitor connected to the display


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

BTW, a further comment on Apple pricing. If, right now, I had the money to buy any computer I wanted, this is what I'd buy (only I'd probably add another 512 MB of RAM, which I believe Apple charges $300 for):

17" PowerBook G4
$3,299.00

17-inch TFT Display
1440x900 resolution
1GHz PowerPC G4
1MB L3 cache
512MB DDR333 SDRAM
60GB Ultra ATA/100
SuperDrive
NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go
64MB DDR video memory
Gigabit Ethernet
FireWire 400
FireWire 800
AirPort Extreme built-in
Bluetooth built-in
DVI & S-Video out


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've seen the keyboard in action. The backlighting is increadible. I wish my dell had that!


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

I've had an EMachines ETower for about 3 years..32 MEG Ram 533 Celeron Processor 8 GB HD with Win 98 installed. I really would love to up the Ram and HD, Although it mostly has worked ok for me. I have seen newer EMachines with at least twice the HD and 3-4 times the Ram for around 400-500 dollars.(600-700 with the monitor) I actually, between rebates and gift cards and signing up for Prodigy for 3 years paid about $25 out of pocket for the computer I have now at Best Buy. If price is a factor, EMachines is an OK computer.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TimL _
> *I've had an EMachines ETower for about 3 years..32 MEG Ram 533 Celeron Processor 8 GB HD with Win 98 installed. I really would love to up the Ram and HD *


The CPU is still respectable, why not upgrade the Ram and Hard Drive (unless limited by machine expansion). If you added 128MB RAM (probably around $30, you keep the 32MB so 160MB total) you would notice a performance incease you would be very happy. And you can probably Add another drive for under $70 (40-60GB depending on what luck you have with rebates) For $100 you could give the machine another 2 years of life (and make it more powerful for you in the process)

Guessing on your model type, but probably not too far off
128MB Stick of memory = $29
http://www.crucial.com/store/listpa...EMachines&cat=RAM&model=eTower+533i&submit=Go

40GB Drive $99-$10 Instant Rebate-$30 Mail-In Rebate=$60
http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=278096&pfp=BROWSE


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *I disagree about used computers, you can get some great deals from your neighbor (especially when you have a techie neighbor who gets tired of machines before they are really obsolete.) *


I wouldn't buy a used computer unless it was really cheap. I've gotten quite a few used machines for free. When some offices upgrade their computers, alot of them end up being crushed and dumped. Why waste landfill space 

And don't be surprised if most of these "Red Hat" machines end up with warez'ed versions of Windows on them.

They could have also put a better distro than BugHat on them. It's a real shame that the most popular Linux distro, and the only company that is making a profit in the Linux world is becoming more and more like Microsoft every day.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *
> 
> I wouldn't buy a used computer unless it was really cheap.
> *


Pretty much under $400 (or the price of those Linux machines) for used former powerhouse is a good guideline, since you can get a new entry level for $600-$700. Or maybe 1/2 the price of a new entry level is guideline I like to use. So if $600-$700 is cost of a new entry level I would look at used machines below $350. I'd rather have a 2 year old used 1GHz PIII with 512MB Ram for $300 than a new $600 1.8GHz Celeron machine with 128MB Ram

But of course knowing the history of the machine is important (is it being sold because of problems or just the owner wants more firepower)


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *
> 
> Pretty much under $400 (or the price of those Linux machines) for used former powerhouse is a good guideline, since you can get a new entry level for $600-$700 *


Anything under $400 use I can usually get for free. Not everyone is in a position to do that though.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I have had good success with used machines. However, what I have bought were machines that were business computers from companies that had upgraded. Good solid machines that are just a little outdated. You mainly have to make sure they didn't strip out all the RAM before they got rid of them. Of course it also helps to either have some ability to do some work on them yourself, or a good relationship with someone who does. A few months ago a buddy of mine was offered the machine he had been using at work when they were going to upgrade him. He asked me to check it out before he paid for it. He had a Gateway P200MMX with 32 meg of ram, and a 3 gig HD. He was looking to upgrade at home, but the box from work had a P150 with 16 meg of ram and a 2 gig HD. They wanted $100 for it. I recommended he pass.  For the same money I put in a 40 gig HD, which after rebates cost him about $80 (same drive has gone down another $30 now) and put in another 32 meg of ram for $25. Yes, he still has an old outdated box, but it was the best use of his money right now.

I would rather have a better quality used box than some of the new cheap boxes being sold today. As far as building my own, I have done it in the past, and might do it again, but right now there are such good deals out there that I couldn't buy the parts and screw one together for much less than I can buy one for already built in a standard configuration.

After Christmas I helped my daughter buy an HP at Sam's Club (in the local store). P4 2.56 Ghz, 512 meg RAM, 80 gig HD, CD burner, DVD drive, and a 15" flat panel display, all for $1180.

What I have been seriously looking at are the re-manufactured boxes on the Dell site. There are some really good deals there, especially if you hit one of their, "shipping and handling free" promotions.

The only way I might build one myself is if I did one of the small format Shuttle boxes. Has anyone had any experience with those. They look neat, and replacing some of my big boxes with those is a possibility I am looking at. I haven't showed my wife one yet, but I suspect she would really like the little box.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogy _
> *The only way I might build one myself is if I did one of the small format Shuttle boxes. Has anyone had any experience with those. They look neat, and replacing some of my big boxes with those is a possibility I am looking at. I haven't showed my wife one yet, but I suspect she would really like the little box. *


DO you mean like a Desktop "Pizza Box". If so I had worked with them in the past. Before I would have said bad idea, but now with External USB 2.0 and Firewire devices, as long as you can fit 1 HD drive, 1 CD-ROM in the machine (assuming motherboard Video and Audio) the limitations have gone away.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually, they look more like a "shoe-box." I saw some last year, but I have recently read some articles that said some of the early problems have been fixed. One of these is the addition of an AGP slot to upgrade from the MB video and audio. With a combination cdrw/dvd and a hd it should work slick. They come with lots of USB 2.0 and Firewire ports, and like you say, I find myself needing fewer and fewer cards between those and with what is built into the MB today.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

I saw this a couple of weeks ago.

http://www.littlepc.com

They have a Pentium III (3) setup that fits in a standard CD drive bay. It says it has "LAN, USB, Firewire, Audio, Serial, Video - All On Board ".


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firephoto _
> *I saw this a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> http://www.littlepc.com
> ...


12 VDC. Fix it up with an LCD monitor and one of the backlit keyboards in your car...

Anyway, I didn't have time to post this earlier, but here's what I've been looking at:

















http://www.motherboards.org/articlesd/hardware-reviews/1227_2.html


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Toms hardware just did a review on the mini pcs shown above (www.tomshardware.com). I have a Shuttle PC. It works very well, it has an AGP and a PCI slot in it. It has a ton of other connectors built in so you really do not need much as far as expansion goes. It only has space for one hard drive, floppy and DVD/CD drives.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

That is just the next incarnation of "The Pizza Box", just happens that it reached the market at the right time when USB and Firewire more popular than alot of internal devices lately. Nothing inherently wrong with these systems except they may be sooo tight on space that the fan becomes more vital than on other systems since the heat buildup can be very hight in those small boxes.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *That is just the next incarnation of "The Pizza Box", just happens that it reached the market at the right time when USB and Firewire more popular than alot of internal devices lately. Nothing inherently wrong with these systems except they may be sooo tight on space that the fan becomes more vital than on other systems since the heat buildup can be very hight in those small boxes. *


They thought about that as well.



















> The really neat thing about the SB51G is its patented Heat-Pipe design for keeping your CPU cool without the use of moving parts. This is one thing that I thought was just plain cool in its design and function offering something out of the ordinary that worked well with the P4 CPU. The Heat-Pipe is copper on the side that touches the CPU and is very flat and smooth allowing an even seal on your chip. What it does is take the heat of your CPU and directs it away by means of vents along the outer rim of the unit.
> Internally within the Heat-Pipe there is liquid in the inside of the tubes helping to cool down the heat before it is dispersed into the air. For overclocking the system was stable at 115MHz using a 2.0GHz P4 which is the most commonly sold 100MHz FSB Pentium 4 processor and usually are overclocker friendly. I have had more luck with the 100MHz FSB CPU's when it comes to simple overclocking.


----------

